# do you like mario, the character?



## migles (May 22, 2015)

i just finished mario galaxy. and i enjoyed the game, after watching some cutscenes on the game i realized and thought, i hate mario...

plataformers is one of my favorite genre, and mario got plenty of good games, but the character just doesn't seem good...
when he speaks, i always make this face the really bad english.. i can't stand it...
his body is really weird... as well his hands size...his face.... i don't like neither the design and shape etc...
nintendo of course is still stuck in the 90s (did anyone noticed they always show a nes or other very old console on their videos?)

what are you thoughts about the mario\luigi characters? do you like it? do you think nintendo would be better with a new mascot?


----------



## RevPokemon (May 22, 2015)

i have posters if him, toys of him, clothes of him, tons of his games , know everything about him really, and he is probably one of my favorite game characters ever


----------



## osm70 (May 22, 2015)

and


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 22, 2015)

I've always loved Nintendo. Pokemon Yellow was the first "real" videogame I ever really played, followed by Ocarina of Time on my buddy's N64, and I was a Star Fox fan long before I ever realized I was a furry (i.e.: my being a fan was based solely on my liking of the game itself  ). That being said, no, I've never liked Mario much. I've never had much love for his games or his character in general, though I do play some Mario64 (DS version or regular, depends on if I have my PSP or my DS with me) now and then. I won't deny he's mega-popular, and props for the Big N's ability to keep him going unlike other characters from his era *couch*Sonic*cough*. And yeah, they seem to like showing old NES or SNES systems in paticular, almost like, "Hey, remember these things? We made them, remember how great they are? We're Nintendo...P-please don't put us in the garage next to your Ouya and CD-i consoles  ." But do I think they need a new mascot? No. Like it or not, Mario is Nintendo's symbol and cash cow. Ditching him at this point would be probably their worst decision of all time (and they make enough of those already). Not to mention the Nintendo fanbase would probably be thrown into chaos and civil war over the replacement


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2015)

All I can really say about Mario is that I prefer Luigi, Wario and Waluigi over Mario.



osm70 said:


> *snip*


 
EUGH. Gametheory annoys the living hell outta me.


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2015)

I love his games, but I find him pretty bland.


----------



## osm70 (May 22, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> All I can really say about Mario is that I prefer Luigi, Wario and Waluigi over Mario.
> 
> 
> 
> EUGH. Gametheory annoys the living hell outta me.


 
I will tell you a secret.
You do NOT have to watch it.
Then you won't be annoyed.


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2015)

osm70 said:


> I will tell you a secret.
> You do NOT have to watch it.
> Then you won't be annoyed.


 
I didn't watch it but still I just..... E U Gh


----------



## MaskedRed (May 22, 2015)

I personally like Luigi More, Paper Mario TTYD, Luigi's Mansion, and Mario and Luigi: Dream team is a pretty big reason why, but in the Rpg genre mario is pretty cool. You can say i like RPG Mario more than Mario the platformer if it came down to it.


----------



## Harsky (May 22, 2015)

At this point, Mario is pretty much used as a mascot in the same way that Mickey Mouse is relegated as the mascot for Disney even though the character hasn't starred in anything recently.


----------



## migles (May 22, 2015)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> I've always loved Nintendo. Pokemon Yellow was the first "real" videogame I ever really played, followed by Ocarina of Time on my buddy's N64, and I was a Star Fox fan long before I ever realized I was a furry (i.e.: my being a fan was based solely on my liking of the game itself  ). That being said, no, I've never liked Mario much. I've never had much love for his games or his character in general, though I do play some Mario64 (DS version or regular, depends on if I have my PSP or my DS with me) now and then. I won't deny he's mega-popular, and props for the Big N's ability to keep him going unlike other characters from his era *couch*Sonic*cough*. And yeah, they seem to like showing old NES or SNES systems in paticular, almost like, "Hey, remember these things? We made them, remember how great they are? We're Nintendo...P-please don't put us in the garage next to your Ouya and CD-i consoles  ." But do I think they need a new mascot? No. Like it or not, Mario is Nintendo's symbol and cash cow. Ditching him at this point would be probably their worst decision of all time (and they make enough of those already). Not to mention the Nintendo fanbase would probably be thrown into chaos and civil war over the replacement





MaskedRed said:


> I personally like Luigi More, Paper Mario TTYD, Luigi's Mansion, and Mario and Luigiream team is a pretty big reason why, but in the Rpg genre mario is pretty cool. You can say i like RPG Mario more than Mario the platformer if it came down to it.


 

i think i was not clear.. i am talking about the character itself.. not the games..
you can like a character, but don't like the games, or vice versa, i wanted to talk about the character, the "guy" not the games


to add something to topic:
i kinda liked the old mario. the old designs... but at some point they changed it... i don't know what exactly, i think its the body size.. or the weird face.. i really don't like to see it...
i loved wario... sadly they don't make wario land games anymore... or didnt made a wario land in 3d.. (there was one at "2.5D" and i am not really a fan of 2.5D games)
but the wario character, is super cool


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 22, 2015)

migles said:


> i think i was not clear.. i am talking about the character itself.. not the games..
> you can like a character, but don't like the games, or vice versa, i wanted to talk about the character, the "guy" not the games
> 
> 
> ...


 
I guess I should clarify. I meant that I have never gotten much enjoyment out of any aspect of Mario. Be it his games or character design. And yeah, they have changed it up a bit/lot. Like Sonic, he's gotten less pudgy over the years, among other things  . That and the general art style over at the Big N for most Mario games and promotional material over the last several years seems to lean almost toward a style reminiscent of older Pixar CG movies, with an almost Disney spin thrown in (Big Hero 6 is one of their recent CG movies created outside of Pixar, done with their Hyperion rendering pipeline).


----------



## MaskedRed (May 22, 2015)

migles said:


> i think i was not clear.. i am talking about the character itself.. not the games..
> you can like a character, but don't like the games, or vice versa, i wanted to talk about the character, the "guy" not the games


 
I dont know if that was directed at me as well, but those games that i mentioned are the reason why i like mario but this mario is the RPG mario(since technically its still mario but for me he's different here than his normal games), Same for luigi. and the design hasn't really changed but more of the art style itself.


----------



## Vipera (May 22, 2015)

Absolutely.
Mario is creepy as fuck. Especially when he wears animal suits. Ew.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 22, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> EUGH. Gametheory annoys the living hell outta me.


 
I can see how quality would annoy a Nintendo fan.


----------



## Thirty3Three (May 22, 2015)

Nope. Not Italian enough.


----------



## DinohScene (May 22, 2015)

Meh, Mario is bland af.
I rather have Pit.
He cute af~


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 22, 2015)

I think Mario has so much depth as the general stickman, but it would be insulting to put a stickman or a blob into a game (someone tell sakurai), so they just gave the stickman a name and some very stereotypical figure/character with no real self at all.
There is nothing to like or to hate there, Mario is... hollow... Just your average stickman starring some nice games....


----------



## Acidflare (May 22, 2015)

MaskedRed said:


> I dont know if that was directed at me as well, but those games that i mentioned are the reason why i like mario but this mario is the RPG mario(since technically its still mario but for me he's different here than his normal games), Same for luigi. and the design hasn't really changed but more of the art style itself.


 
where have you been in the last 34 years? Mario has gone through a lot of changes since 1981 when he first appeared as a blue and white sprite in the arcade game donkey kong


Spoiler


----------



## zoogie (May 22, 2015)

Sonic and Crash Bandicoot are far more annoying so let me have Mario. Most mascot's are based around 'Attitude' and 'Xtreme' teenage marketing, yuck. Mario is humble and funny which makes him an ideal VG hero.


----------



## hippy dave (May 22, 2015)

I've always liked the Mario games, but I haven't actually put any thought into whether I like him as a character, so I guess he didn't make that much impression.

(Then I found out what he's really like).


----------



## Sychophantom (May 22, 2015)

I prefer Luigi.


----------



## YamiZee (May 23, 2015)

I don't know... Mario always seems overconfident no matter what hes doing. Its probably just the voice, but he also smiles all the time. I also prefer luigi.


----------



## TecXero (May 23, 2015)

The last Mario game I really enjoyed was Sunshine, outside of the RPG games. As for the character himself, he gives me the impression of one of those people who are extremely selfish but try to hide it.


----------



## Issac (May 23, 2015)

I like the design of him, but he doesn't have any interesting personality traits. Luigi shows emotions, is scared, is brave, is clumsy... Mario is... blank.


----------



## MaskedRed (May 23, 2015)

Acidflare said:


> where have you been in the last 34 years? Mario has gone through a lot of changes since 1981 when he first appeared as a blue and white sprite in the arcade game donkey kong
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 

I should of made myself more clear, I was actually talking about the Core Design itself,in that aspect he really hasnt changed he's just been tweaked here and there, the biggest difference would be the Arcade Donkey Kong(Art, not the in game sprite) and the nes SMB3 box art but like anything else the art changes,I can also use anime as example, compare the art of then to now.


----------



## assassinz (May 23, 2015)

I don't really care for Mario as a character. No personality or style, and has an annoying voice.


----------



## migles (May 23, 2015)

YamiZee said:


> I don't know... Mario always seems overconfident no matter what hes doing. Its probably just the voice, but he also smiles all the time. I also prefer luigi.





TecXero said:


> The last Mario game I really enjoyed was Sunshine, outside of the RPG games. As for the character himself, he gives me the impression of one of those people who are extremely selfish but try to hide it.


 
i don't know what you guys are talking about, when i see him in action, mario looks like it was brainwashed... and the only thing he knows is "must resque princess and help friends" at least on the games...
when he finally resques the princess, there is not actually much happening. he just stand beside her, and sometimes are happy about it, but that is... like he has no life after the game...


----------



## Haterbait (May 23, 2015)

He's really just a generic sort of character, and that's enough to fill the role of the on-screen indicator as to the players location. Platforming games need something for the player to control, so Mario may as well be a ball, or a fish with legs, or a wise-cracking dinosaur teen with sunglasses. Point is, it isn't important. Story and character depth aren't of much concern here. I don't think we honestly need a reason to go through these games, other than enjoyment. Enjoy the challenge, enjoy the music, enjoy the visuals. Mario is a placeholder that, due to the early success of his games, is quite recognizable at this point. It makes more sense for Nintendo to continue to use him in their 2d and 3d platforming games since they'll sell more units. Unless you'd rather the same exact game with a flightless parrot on roller skates, an alpaca farmer with whiskers, or a skydiving rabbit ninja who hates carrots for some reason. So in other words, I don't like or dislike the character, if, due to his shallowness, you can even call him that.


----------



## TecXero (May 23, 2015)

migles said:


> i don't know what you guys are talking about, when i see him in action, mario looks like it was brainwashed... and the only thing he knows is "must resque princess and help friends" at least on the games...
> when he finally resques the princess, there is not actually much happening. he just stand beside her, and sometimes are happy about it, but that is... like he has no life after the game...


 
I seem to remember one multiplayer game where if Luigi wins, Mario comes over and stomps on his foot. As if saying Luigi's only there because of Mario.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2015)

Haterbait said:


> He's really just a generic sort of character, and that's enough to fill the role of the on-screen indicator as to the players location. Platforming games need something for the player to control, so Mario may as well be a ball, or a fish with legs, or a wise-cracking dinosaur teen with sunglasses. Point is, it isn't important. Story and character depth aren't of much concern here. I don't think we honestly need a reason to go through these games, other than enjoyment. Enjoy the challenge, enjoy the music, enjoy the visuals. Mario is a placeholder that, due to the early success of his games, is quite recognizable at this point. It makes more sense for Nintendo to continue to use him in their 2d and 3d platforming games since they'll sell more units. Unless you'd rather the same exact game with a flightless parrot on roller skates, an alpaca farmer with whiskers, or a skydiving rabbit ninja who hates carrots for some reason. So in other words, I don't like or dislike the character, if, due to his shallowness, you can even call him that.


 
I agree. While Mario is kinda 'blank' as a character, I don't care too much about what the character I play as is like, especially with platformer games like Mario. Although, this is a different story with different types of games.


----------



## MaskedRed (May 23, 2015)

TecXero said:


> I seem to remember one multiplayer game where if Luigi wins, Mario comes over and stomps on his foot. As if saying Luigi's only there because of Mario.


 

That was in Mario Power Tennis where if luigi won a cup he would stomp and grind his shoe.


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2015)

Mario is kinda boring.

I prefer Link.


----------



## Walker D (May 23, 2015)

Mario is not that bad ...but Luigi has more personality. And I agree that Link is better


----------



## TecXero (May 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Mario is kinda boring.
> 
> I prefer Link.


 
Wind Waker Link, sure, but most incarnations of Link is incredibly bland (disregarding Cartoon Series Link and CD-i Link). Nintendo seems to mostly avoid giving their protagonists personality. HAL is a bit better, but not by much.


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2015)

TecXero said:


> Wind Waker Link, sure, but most incarnations of Link is incredibly bland (disregarding Cartoon Series Link and CD-i Link). Nintendo seems to mostly avoid giving their protagonists personality. HAL is a bit better, but not by much.


 
Wind Waker Link is my favorite  (it's a bit obvious xD)


----------



## nxwing (May 23, 2015)

I used to be a fan of Mario when I was younger. I had costumes of him, hats, merch and games. I still play Mario games but I'm not a Mario fanboy anymore.

Also, Yoshi is *WAY* better than the other Mario characters.


----------



## Walker D (May 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Wind Waker Link is my fav


 
What about Zelda Wii U's Link though?


----------



## TecXero (May 23, 2015)

Walker D said:


> What about Zelda Wii U's Link though?


 
I agree with him, Wind Waker Link is my favorite simply because he actually had character, at least a lot more than other incarnations. Can't really judge the Zelda Wii U Link yet as we've only seen small clips of him.


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2015)

Walker D said:


> What about Zelda Wii U's Link though?


I like the cellshading graphics! Can't wait to see more.

His long hat made sense now we saw he has long hairs xD


----------



## Taleweaver (May 23, 2015)

Mario isn't aimed at me anymore. He's isn't creepy as clowns (Pennywise, anyone?) or overly cheesy (Disney characters), but the series is definately NOT a roleplaying game (not even the RPG's, funnily, enough). Like Link, all characteristics of Mario are so bland and generic that it is supposed to appeal to everyone. Which in turn ironically leaves him to have no appeal at all to me. At least Link is at least adventurous. Mario either has total amnesia (and the village idiot) or is stuck into a princess-saving Groundhog day routine. In other words: it's not because the games are fun that you should look at the characters themselves*.

From the universe, Luigi at least has some personality (I prefer a cowardly underdog over someone with no traits whatsoever...aside from maniacal optimism). And Wario's greed is also fun. But the princess, Bowser, the toads...they're mostly as dull as a kitchen table.




*Christ: the cubes from Thomas was alone have more personality than Mario.


----------

